# Check out my site



## zoom4267 (Jan 13, 2006)

Im new into this and this is my first photography site.

www.lcphotostudio.com

Thanks


----------



## Fate (Jan 14, 2006)

Looking good so far  and welcome to TPF!


----------



## digital flower (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks good:thumbup: 

I would try and add a few more images and some more information about yourself (what type of photography, equipment, etc) 

Welcome to TPF.  

Another Connecticut member. I see you are right up the road from me.


----------



## zoom4267 (Jan 14, 2006)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> Looks good:thumbup:
> 
> I would try and add a few more images and some more information about yourself (what type of photography, equipment, etc)
> 
> ...


 

I just started out and thoes are the only ones that i think are good enough,  im working on more. ill keep adding as soon as i figure out how to use my camera better 

i am in north west ct,  where are you ?


----------



## digital flower (Jan 16, 2006)

zoom4267 said:
			
		

> ill keep adding as soon as i figure out how to use my camera better
> 
> i am in north west ct,  where are you ?



Well keep hanging around here and you'll get better. I know I have learned a bunch of stuff since coming here.

I live in the Danbury area but have a lot of family in Woodbury.


----------



## zoom4267 (Jan 16, 2006)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> Well keep hanging around here and you'll get better. I know I have learned a bunch of stuff since coming here.
> 
> I live in the Danbury area but have a lot of family in Woodbury.


 
i am learning alot here too.     i used to live in woodbury for about 3 years and i grew up in Ridgefield.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 16, 2006)

zoom4267 said:
			
		

> i used to live in woodbury for about 3 years and i grew up in Ridgefield.



Cool. It's a small world. I am having an exhibit in Ridgefield next month. Stop by and let me know what you think, if you have the the time. 


http://digitalflowerpictures.com/exhibits.html


----------



## zoom4267 (Jan 17, 2006)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> Cool. It's a small world. I am having an exhibit in Ridgefield next month. Stop by and let me know what you think, if you have the the time.
> 
> 
> http://digitalflowerpictures.com/exhibits.html


 


what date?   will it be at the Aldrich?   Let me know ill try to get there.  
I love woodbury,  id love to move back there.  such great people.


----------



## allyharp (Jan 17, 2006)

Did you write your site code yourself? I'm wondering about the javascript for the images. Any time I try and make a javascript menu like that the browser provides a yellow box that you need to click on the enable Javascript, which would probably put most people off viewing what's inside.


----------



## zoom4267 (Jan 17, 2006)

allyharp said:
			
		

> Did you write your site code yourself? I'm wondering about the javascript for the images. Any time I try and make a javascript menu like that the browser provides a yellow box that you need to click on the enable Javascript, which would probably put most people off viewing what's inside.


 

I made the site in photoshop.


----------



## allyharp (Jan 17, 2006)

zoom4267 said:
			
		

> I made the site in photoshop.


Ahh.  Well I'm sure with some tinkering when I've got time I can get a gallery up and working properly myself.


----------

